# Website username/pw entry please!!!!



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I really wish Tivo would allow us to enter passwords and usernames for Dominos, Youtube, whatever on their website (which of course has our Tivo ID Number on it), and not through the horrible remote.

Or enable keyboard USB access to the Tivo.

Typing with the remote makes it not worth the bother.


----------



## ThreeSoFar'sBro (Oct 10, 2004)

I second the motion.

All in favor, say "aye."


----------



## StanSimmons (Jun 10, 2000)

Aye


----------

